# Copier Parts



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi All-

I have a Gestetner 3220 (based on a Ricoh Aficio 200) down in my basement that I picked off the side of the road. It worked awesome for about 1000 prints, then I tried a duplex and it got a horrible jam that has really crippled it.

Somehow that caused the photoconductor detector to develop a short, and pages consistently jam at the fuser. IF I can get it working again, I'm guessing it'll live through another 3000 pages tops. It turns on, scans the original, and jams a good-looking print somewhere near the fuser every time at the moment. At one point, I leaked tons of toner into the drum, but I got 25 pages through (though with a black side) without it jamming. It has just under 45000 prints on it. Once it lives it's life after I fix it, I plan to sell the good parts off it it.

Does anyone know how much I could sell the following parts for, and how much luck I would have selling them on e-bay?

Reversing Auto Document Feeder, Used, but works perfectly, 30 sheet capacity-works on any Ricoh Aficio 200 engined machine.

250 sheet adjustable (up to ledger I think) paper tray for Ricoh Aficio 200 engined machine.

I wouldn't be comfortable selling the duplex tray, as I've yet to get a duplex print out of it, the photoconductor is close to the end of it's life, and the fusing roller covering is starting to wear away.

I think the ADF might be worth something, maybe the paper tray, and I don't know about what else I might be able to hack off of it. Apparently there's four or five machines that are identical to this under different brands.

Any ideas?

Thanks,


----------

